# pcb offshore charter



## kentuckychuck (Jun 3, 2016)

I am looking for a good recommendation of someone to fish offshore with in panama city during month of June.  I am planning a two day off shore trip.  I fished there a few years back with Keith Wilson of the Long shot they were great but I can seem to find them.  Anyone know of someone that is good to go with,  Thanks Chuck Stephens


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 3, 2016)

Capt Mickey with reel addiction charters is the man. He's got a state and federal boat. Problem you're going to run into is snapper season and captains being full. I'm pretty certain June is full but I think he has some days of snapper season left that first week of July. I'm booked the 5th with him on a 12 hr.  
Look him up on Facebook if you have access. He loads the boat pretty well.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jun 3, 2016)

thanks Jeremy I will definitely look him up


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

I forget the captain's name but the charter was called Makin Memories. My son and I used them last June and had a blast! Caught lots of grouper and snapper!


----------



## one_shot (Jun 3, 2016)

Makin Memories I’ve have been on that boat 3 times. Capt. Leveral Raffield knows how to fish! Caught a bunch of snapper and grouper!

http://enjoypcb.com/our-boats/


----------



## jasper181 (Jun 17, 2016)

Mark Kelley


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jun 28, 2016)

I always go with Kelly Girl, Lady Kelly, or Miss Kelly, have the Lady Kelly booked for July 8th & 9th, Mark Kelly is a Great Captain, nice boat, nice people !


----------

